# alright gents! lets see some 5-year progress pics



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

from tubby to muscular

or from twiggy to unit!

ill start us off..

1st is 2003, 2nd is 2005, 3rd is current.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Awesome transformation marc, difficult to put into words really......

Managing to put on that much mass while staying lean must have been quite a task, how did you do it?

I like the towel in the background, QUEENSLANDER!!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

to be honest jock - diet was ****ehouse in 03.. wasn't too bad in 05 a few months before the pic was taken and i have been slack in the last 6 months or so..

kept training though - so i put on the muscle but stayed lean cause i wasn't eating enough! hah.. 

and fuk oath! qlderrrr!!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

AussieMarc said:


> and fuk oath! qlderrrr!!!


Haha that takes me back, I love some of the aussie sayings.....

Are you a PT? how do you find that affects your diet and training routine?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Jock said:


> Haha that takes me back, I love some of the aussie sayings.....
> 
> Are you a PT? how do you find that affects your diet and training routine?


yeh am a PT.. love the job but find it hard to diet..

breakfast has to be pre-made in the evening (i live 30 mins away from work & no stove or microwave to make oats, so i eat em cold).. first client most mornings is about 6am.. have breakfast around 7-7:30am... then dont have a break till 10:00 which isn't so bad.. go home and do paperwork or train at 11:00.. lunch around 12:00 (straight after training) then back off to the gym for a 3:00 appt.. don't stop till 6pm where i will down some cold steamed vegies and a steak that i prepared at lunch.. finish around 8:30-9:00.. home by 10:00 and talk to you folks till 1am  ...

difficult but do-able.. it is mainly the shift work that stuffs you around.. just like any other shift worker really..

when it comes to having the motivation to stay on track with the dieting and training - it is part of my job! don't preach what you can't do yourself!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Old me (2002): 10st

I think a small mens T-shirt....



New me (2007): 14.5st

I wear an XL now


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

awesome mate.. those pics portray a "geek to jock" feel to em


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

AussieMarc said:


> awesome mate.. those pics portray a "geek to jock" feel to em


LOL yeah but I still have the glass's! ha ha

Nah but the gym did change my life a bit, I used to be out every night geting nicked for fighting and taking rec drugs.....I was a bit of a bad lad, I was working as a chef too so I was always in the pub...

When I started going to the gym, I started taking care of myself, stopped drinking so much, went back to college then uni, then I get a good career behind me....I now have a great job and my training is going really hard....

More lock cock to jock lol


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Magic Torch Sif your an XL LMFAO

I am 16.5 stone and still only wear a large, funny bugger

These shots are june of 2006 in which I was 92kg and june 2007 at 103kg I have since climbed to 106kg, I will try and track down some of me at my skinnest 80kg and 6.4 LMFAO which was about 3 years ago. I seriously looked anerixic


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Some good progress going on here!!

Great work guys


----------



## danimal (Aug 14, 2012)

2.5 years ago










5months ago



















im a good 4-5 lbs heavier than the above now and prob 2-3% bf leaner aswel :>


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, you guys have made alot of progress.

Bet if I went back 20 years ago I would look better not worse:eek:


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

danimal said:


> 2.5 years ago
> 
> 5months ago
> 
> im a good 4-5 lbs heavier than the above now and prob 2-3% bf leaner aswel :>


awesome progress mate! amazing transformation!


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

AussieMarc said:


> from tubby to muscular
> 
> or from twiggy to unit!
> 
> ...


That is quite inspiring, is that from doing 4000 calories a day like you said in the other thread?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

only been on 4000 cals lately... diet has been up and down this year.. i may have over shot / undershot the cals by 500 or so but it is a rough guess.. results could be better but im happy enough with what i have achieved considering how bad i have treated my body.


----------



## ajfitness (Mar 13, 2007)

wicked progress aussie marc, keep it up guys.


----------



## SARGE (Feb 27, 2007)

great work guys


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol well me at 18/19 and me at 24..

pay no attention to the belly! been doing far too much drinking and junk food eating..opps mg:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

LOL too much slin you fat git lol

You gonna have diet coke on sat?

Mate lookin huge, quads are killa! I think stu's gonna be doing some squats after hols LOL


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

DB, too bad no lab has made any injections to fix that face. Almost looks like Kiera Knightly in Domino in that first pic.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

DB said:


> pay no attention to the belly!


How about those scary tight shorts!  Seriously though awsome improvement and I need those quads in just over 6 weeks time


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

pob80 said:


> How about those scary tight shorts!  Seriously though awsome improvement and I need those quads in just over 6 weeks time


LOL they were rolled up u peenar$e!! lol 

what show u doing?


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

im just worried where that chord is going... kind of vanishes when it hits your waistline 

awesome work DB.. true inspiration right there.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DB said:


> lol well me at 18/19 and me at 24..
> 
> pay no attention to the belly! been doing far too much drinking and junk food eating..opps mg:


Killer quads and whicked fore arms.

Hell if I was a chick id do ya

I might even do ya if I wasnt a chick:love:


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

18 month progress. havnt been back training 5 years lol










then 6 month later










and recently, about 14 lbs heavier than the last pic and leaner (although the light doesnt show it.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

great progress mate!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good andye,i take it you are happy with your chest now?


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

still a bit puffy mate, but its better.

back at the docs in 4 month to see if it needs doing again


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Cant see any problems in the photo,hope it stays that way.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

andye, didn't you just have gyno surgery recently? Were the second and third pics before or after that?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

andye said:


> still a bit puffy mate, but its better.
> 
> back at the docs in 4 month to see if it needs doing again


Eh?! Where??!! good work mate!

The rest of you guys look fantastic.

And DB, well you're just a genetic freak lol!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Andye fair play mate, those are the first pics you've posted bare chested I think?

Glad to see your confidence is improving mate, with good reason, well done keep training hard.

Jamie


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

miami797 said:


> andye, didn't you just have gyno surgery recently? Were the second and third pics before or after that?


the last pic is the only pic since my gyno surgery.

the first and second pic you will notice alot of fat build up mainly around my left nipple, not just under the nipple but around it aswell, this fat got more pronounced when i got lean, and wouldnt shift, it has now mainly gone but is still there a bit.

and my nipples are puffy, but if im cold or play with them a bit:rolleyes: they go down. but no where near as bad.


----------



## tim_e (Jul 22, 2007)

Great transformations to all you guys that posted pics. If I progress like that in 2 to 4 years I will be well happy ! Seeing as I've only been training about 2 months now I definately have a long way to go lol.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Your niples are the same as mine then. You can't tell too badly, the only thing that shows is my nipples are puffy, but they go hard when they are cold and you can hardly tell.

I really hate having puffy nipples, and i'm sure it'd take years on the nhs to get it sorted.


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

DaPs said:


> Your niples are the same as mine then. You can't tell too badly, the only thing that shows is my nipples are puffy, but they go hard when they are cold and you can hardly tell.
> 
> I really hate having puffy nipples, and i'm sure it'd take years on the nhs to get it sorted.


Firstly id like to congratulate you on the new hair style...mucho improvment.... better cut for a barber!

secondly, i didnt know you were on gear daps? you had gyno? or have i misunderstood this?


----------



## Conrad1436114525 (Mar 3, 2007)

nd gotta say again that Jamies progress pics are mint... nd its good to hear that going to the gym has helped you to get where you want to be in your life. I always like to hear when ppl better themselves through this hobby..it just goes to show that when you have clear goals in conjunction to a hard work ethic it can go a long way. Cudos to all these progress pics, well done all.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

Na i'm not on gear or anything. They are just naturally like that. Have been since i can remember, from about 12-13.

Really want to get rid of them because they **** me off.

And the nhs would just put me on a hefty waiting list just like they are doing for my varicocele which really hurts me. They try and palm you off saying it's not bad, but i'm the one who feels the pain.


----------



## oggy1992 (Aug 13, 2007)

Jock said:


> I love some of the aussie sayings.....
> 
> im goin australia nexy year  :beer1:


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

my progress over 2 years gone from around 150lbs to 176lbs still got a long way to go tho


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

bigden said:


> my progress over 2 years gone from around 150lbs to 176lbs still got a long way to go tho


Nice one mate. Marked improvements. Well on your way.

Keep it up.:lift:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

thaught id add my 2 penny's!

1st pic is me age 20 (i was young and luved The Rock), 2nd is days old showin off my minor lil tan that i got for the first time! thanks Mt2


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

wow now thats what i call one hell of a transformation man nice one also cheers prl


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Fook me, G1! Your lean as fcuk! Diets been good then?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

yh thanks m8, i just dieted a lil for about 3 months prior to my holiday which i just got bak from last tuesday nite! nothin drastic, just watched the carbs and did sum cardio! and lil supps to help ;p


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> yh thanks m8, i just dieted a lil for about 3 months prior to my holiday which i just got bak from last tuesday nite! nothin drastic, just watched the carbs and did sum cardio! and lil supps to help ;p


what you weighing thesae days mate, last set I remember you looked good, and lean, still running those shic cycles?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Nah iv just come off a 12 week test and tren, nothin crazy 900gm Test 300 Tren, now im 14st7 give or take! im alot lighter but i think im gettin left with more quality mass rather then fat, i think....


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

mate your arms & traps look HUGGE compared to your shoulders!

great transformation. well done mate.


----------



## Testicularity (Oct 26, 2008)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Nah iv just come off a 12 week test and tren, nothin crazy 900gm Test 300 Tren, now im 14st7 give or take! im alot lighter but i think im gettin left with more quality mass rather then fat, i think....


thought it was test and deca you said in another thread!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Testicularity said:


> thought it was test and deca you said in another thread!


Old thread son...


----------

